# Bench press grip



## FordFan (May 31, 2013)

So how do you grip the bar? Thumb wrapped around bar? Or open palm?

I do thumb wrapped. I notice the majority do an open palm. I just don't feel comfortable like that. But doing the bar, it does seem to have a different feel.


----------



## jacked391 (May 31, 2013)

Open


----------



## Aquascutum828 (May 31, 2013)

Open here to


----------



## Magnus82 (May 31, 2013)

Open as well but I also set the safety pins as it has some risk factor to it.  I also use open grip for chins, dead lifts, dumbell curls, side lat raises, and military presses.  I just love the feel.  I do however use straps for all pulling movements.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 31, 2013)

I use thumbs wrapped around the bar on all bars and dumbells.


----------



## Bfit247 (May 31, 2013)

Same I wrap thumb always. Isnt that the whole reason why we have thumbs??? Lol makes us able to grip better... to each there own.


----------



## myosaurus (Jun 1, 2013)

I feel I can isolate chest better with open grip.


----------



## thebrick (Jun 1, 2013)

Gotta say I use an open palm. Just feels more comfortable to me. Maybe its just a habit. I do think thumbs wrapped is a safer grip. I always use chalk if I am sweating and prefer to stay away from slick chrome bars too.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 1, 2013)

myosaurus said:


> I feel I can isolate chest better with open grip.



It feels like it hits more chest to me. Bit the grip just doesn't have the right feel. I might give it a whirl with just the bar and some light weight.


----------



## zman12 (Jun 8, 2013)

I like to use open as I like the feel of this been doing it for so long now this way.


----------



## paak (Jun 8, 2013)

Open on everything I left. Using your thumbs can cause your wrists to roll back & that leads to multiple issues. Comfort is gonna be the best choice. I was afraid that I'd drop the bar or or dumbbell - but after unwrapping my thumb my wrists stopped hurting & I was able to increase my strength in all areas.


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 8, 2013)

Thumbs wrapped for pushing movements, open on most pulling movements except heavy deads.

I do modify the grip on the barbell for powerlifting style bench press, though. I start with the thumb and index finger tight against the bar, then rotate my hand slightly inward before locking down my grip. The bar sits diagonally across my palm from the base of the thumb to just below the pinky finger. This allows proper rotation of the humerus and full engagement of the right muscles (lats in particular) with reduced shoulder strain.

Just what I've found works for me.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 9, 2013)

Thumb grip due to cut tendon repair on wrist plus I like a fat bar so my forearm
feels the attention it deserves...or  grab some fat gripz ..ib.


----------



## formula1069 (Jun 9, 2013)

Open on flat bench,inclines, and smith machine. Closed on dumbells , even though i don't lift heavy i always use chalk also On all push movements


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 11, 2013)

formula1069 said:


> Open on flat bench,inclines, and smith machine. Closed on dumbells , even though i don't lift heavy i always use chalk also On all push movements



Not trying to hijack the thread, but formula..you mentioned using chalk.  Where do you buy it at.  I can't find any locally in any of the stores.


----------



## formula1069 (Jun 11, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread, but formula..you mentioned using chalk.  Where do you buy it at.  I can't find any locally in any of the stores.



Sports Authority
They use to keep it some other dept beside the weight lifting stuff


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 11, 2013)

formula1069 said:


> Sports Authority
> They use to keep it some other dept beside the weight lifting stuff



They have one here.  I will go by this week.  Thanks for the information.  There is a lot of gymnastic places around here, and I know they use a lot of chalk..so, I figure someone has to carry it.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, got mine at Sports Authority, was kind of surprised to find it there.  I was just there for some baseball caps. LOL


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 19, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> They have one here.  I will go by this week.  Thanks for the information.  There is a lot of gymnastic places around here, and I know they use a lot of chalk..so, I figure someone has to carry it.



I like a product called liquid grip..: its used in rock wall  climbing and the more you sweat the tackier it gets..basically a liquid chalk thats not messy and in a small squeeze bottlle...ib


----------



## big n wv (Jun 20, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I like a product called liquid grip..: its used in rock wall  climbing and the more you sweat the tackier it gets..basically a liquid chalk thats not messy and in a small squeeze bottlle...ib



I use open palm (suicide grip) on bench, but when I use chalk for pulling movements, I swear by liquid chalk. A little bit goes a long way


----------



## mikeystrong (Jun 20, 2013)

I use open palm grip for bench also, I feel I can isolate and squeeze chest better. As far as chalk, my gym I go to banned chalk so I use liquid grip and I love it. Gives awesome grip with no mess and washes off easy.


----------



## big n wv (Jun 20, 2013)

mikeystrong said:


> I use open palm grip for bench also, I feel I can isolate and squeeze chest better. As far as chalk, my gym I go to banned chalk so I use liquid grip and I love it. Gives awesome grip with no mess and washes off easy.



Is it just me or do you think it smells similar to sun block or tanning lotion? Everyone thinks I'm nuts, but I smell like a tropical smell with it


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 20, 2013)

always thumb wrapped


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thumb wrapped on free weights, open on smith machine.  Not sure why.  Maybe it's just a mind game making it feel safer.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 15, 2013)

Full grip for fuck sake.


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 15, 2013)

Well I trained open grip for years. My heavy years always thumbless.
I have accumulated so many injuries in and out of the gym I now only bench 
gripped. My stabalizers and bones are pretty loose from the years. 
Not an issue with lighter wt. When I did go no thumb it was on sets in the 400s  up to low 5 range. thumb would not save losing the bar anyway with a nickle or so . That is what spotters are for. I never wrapped wrists either as i felt no need . With bodybuilding sets will always be under 365 or 315(for me) when healthy. That is manageable if one starts to get away. I doubt i'll ever do a max single or train for one again. With age the strength stays its the stucture underneath that starts to fail. So for general training bbing wrap that thumb around.
I feel a better direct line push with the heal of my hand under heavy stuff but that is under certain conditions only . So grab that bar with your best internet porn grip and quit overthinking things. T


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 19, 2013)

You tube bench press fails. Everytime some poor fuck drops 500lbs on himself he has an open grip


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 20, 2013)

Open grip here also. Same as Brick, Just how I was taught and habit I guess?


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 20, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> So grab that bar with your best internet porn grip and quit overthinking things. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 20, 2013)

Turbobusa= :sHa_lolbig2::sSig_woohoo2:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 20, 2013)

Open grip as it feels more comfortable and I have never had any issues. If I go really heavy then I have a spotter for safety reasons. Sure having a full grip is always gonna be slightly safer but I am never gonna drop it. If my hands are sweaty then I wouldn't press in the first place... but I use gloves anyway.

Most pulling movements are thumbless too as I feel it isolates the lats more effectively.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 20, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> Open grip as it feels more comfortable and I have never had any issues. If I go really heavy then I have a spotter for safety reasons. Sure having a full grip is always gonna be slightly safer but I am never gonna drop it. If my hands are sweaty then I wouldn't press in the first place... but I use gloves anyway.
> 
> Most pulling movements are thumbless too as I feel it isolates the lats more effectively.



I agree, I go thumbless on everything.  Isolation feels better.  Regardless of grip, I still think its foolish to use maximal weights and not use a cage and safety pins when you have access to one.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 20, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> Open grip as it feels more comfortable and I have never had any issues. If I go really heavy then I have a spotter for safety reasons. Sure having a full grip is always gonna be slightly safer but I am never gonna drop it. If my hands are sweaty then I wouldn't press in the first place... but I use gloves anyway.
> 
> Most pulling movements are thumbless too as I feel it isolates the lats more effectively.



Sounds like you guys don't even need thumbs


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 20, 2013)

I bet you this guy wished he closed his grip. That's 405lbs. 

405 lbs Bench Press Fail - YouTube


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 20, 2013)

There's a few open grip disasters in this complication. I hope all these poor bastards are ok. I cringe when i see and open grip

Bench Press Funnies, Fails and Blunders - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 21, 2013)

One other thing . I think a thumbed grip may contribute to forearm breaks in super heavy benchers . Have few friends that bench in that 800-1000 range 
in single ply. One in particuler has had two forearm breaks 1 at 915 one at 950.
Both in meets. I'm betting thumbless  would be less likely for forearm stress. 
Keep in mind thsi is under very controlled conditions. For general bbing best to grip that bar. T


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 21, 2013)

Went back and looked at One of tommys breaks on vid. 
Maybe his grip is style dictated but I feel there is way more forearm 
stress with a wrapped thumb. Rob also closed grip. 
Verdict bbing---- closed grip. Big bench- wt /meet  that is an individual thing... T


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 21, 2013)

:action-smiley-033:  @ 1:10 Im pretty sure he said HELP


----------

